# The main root for dp/dr?



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

I personally suffered from dp/dr for 4 and a half years and i managed to recover myself 100% when i figured out that mine was triggered by sinus issue more than anything else; i remember during my dp/dr days; my *Frontal* *sinus*,* Ethmoid sinus*, *maxillary sinus* were actulley very swollen; so it used to be hard for me to breath, but thankfully when i opened these sinuses up; i recovered significantly, but my recovery took time because i did it naturally rather than depending on medications or anything else.

Things i did to recover myself:

- Excercises such as running; and doing toning excercises; heavy lifting only adds tension to your muscle

- having warm baths/foot baths etc

- lots stretches

- drinking fluids

- sleeping on a flat floor
- Using a neck stretcher device to straighten your neck out of any pain you might have in your neck

- meditating
- face yoga

Ill add more things as i remember them

These are the symptoms of acute sinsitis; if you share any of these problems then you're dp/dr may be a sinus problem rather than anything else:

What are the symptoms of acute sinusitis?

Symptoms that commonly occur include:


*Pain and tenderness* over the infected sinus. The pain is often throbbing and worse when you bend your head forward. Chewing may be painful.
*Nasal symptoms*. You may have either:
*A blocked nose*. Both sides of your nose usually feel blocked. Your sense of smell may also go for a while.
*A runny nose*. If the discharge is greeny/yellow, it is more likely that you have a germ (bacterial) infection in your sinuses. The green/yellow colour is due to infected mucus and pus. A runny nose may dry up if the sinus drainage channels become blocked with thick mucus. If this happens, pain and tenderness over the infected sinus may become worse.

*A high temperature (fever)*. This may develop and you may feel generally unwell.

Other symptoms that may occur include:


Headache
Bad breath
Toothache
Cough
A feeling of pressure or fullness in the ears
Tiredness

In children, symptoms may include:


Irritability
Ear discomfort
Snoring
Mouth breathing
Feeding difficulty
Nasal speech

I urge people to read this so they know where the issue so can kickstart their recovery process as soon as possible.


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

I aslo meditated to intense chakra cleansing sound for an hour everyday, everytime i listened to it my dp/dr was reduced significantly


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I very much agree that DP can be caused by sinus infections, blockage and inflammation. Especially when the ethmoid sinuses are blocked. You said you did face yoga... Wondering what this is?


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

AndyD said:


> Thanks for sharing. I very much agree that DP can be caused by sinus infections, blockage and inflammation. Especially when the ethmoid sinuses are blocked. You said you did face yoga... Wondering what this is?


DP gets worse with thick mucus because that prevents oxygen from coming through; face yoga is basically excercises that you do to your face; just type face yoga on youtube and you'll find many videos.


----------



## energy92 (Jul 29, 2014)

Road2recover said:


> The main thing that caused it for me was a traumatic incident in highschool that built up for years and years but im now thinking my moms lack of empathy and narcism has alot to do with it. But really not sure what im going through any more i feel crazy now after my mom saying im the deranged one .... not sure :/


thats a huge problem i think you need to be show significant amount of empathy from your mom and you'll feel better; let her know of your situation so she empathise with your condition this is a very important tool in recovery from things such as trauma


----------

